# High Res Illustrator PDF



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi everyone. I don't normally make high res PDFs in Illustrator but I have to for a job I'm doing. I just want to make sure I'm doing it right.

Please tell me what you do to create your high res PDF.

Thanks!
Laurie


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

LaurieR said:


> Hi everyone. I don't normally make high res PDFs in Illustrator but I have to for a job I'm doing. I just want to make sure I'm doing it right.
> 
> Please tell me what you do to create your high res PDF.
> 
> ...


Create your document in Illustrator, Save As... Adobe PDF, choose the options you want in the dialog box that comes up. (I'm referring to Illustrator CS2.)


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Hey Laurie, it depends on whether the end-use is for high-end press or not. Like Gerbill said, it's as easy as "save as" and switch to PDF. Typically I will use the setting "PDF/X-1a:2001" as it seems to be the most standard compliant. And make sure the option to keep Illustrator editing capabilities is set to off - unless absolutely the client needs that ability. Files saved with that option on, typically tend to be ginormous I find.

And yes this is based on version CS2… I can't remember how it was in CS or earlier.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

If the application is CS1 a basic export to PDF will give a file that may not rip (print) sometimes. In the settings for PDF, the font limit is set to 35% when 100% is required. If this is going to print, changing the compression to ZIP, not auto, will make it print better. Both these changes are made in the CS2 version.


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

Illustrator CS1 doesn't have PDX 1a preset. Save your file as pdf, set the pdf in version 1.3. under Compression, leave Do not Downsample. 

Make sure all imported / link images are 300 dpi / CMYK.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for your help everyone!!


----------

